
Show HN: Search platform, get own search for your bookmarks and any resources - vvvkkk
https://bubblehunt.com/
======
fiatjaf
I think this is genius. I don't know how am I going to use it. Probably I wont
because I couldn't think of any practical use of it now, but it really is
nice, I'll recommend it whenever I find the opportunity, I hope it succeeds.

~~~
vvvkkk
Thank you friend! :)

We working on usecases and I think soon we make our system more
understandable. I see you wrote about errors, we fixed them. In our system
uploading thousands of sites for indexation and we have a big load, we will
soon increase capacity and will be able to index sites faster.

Thank you so much! Stay tuned :)

------
vvvkkk
Hi everyone! We developing Bubblehunt
([https://bubblehunt.com](https://bubblehunt.com)) - common-based search
platform, where you can create own search system without code.

Add interesting sites and resources in your profile and get your search
system. Now it's public beta, you can add unlimited resources, but now 1 link
- 1 indexed page. We working on deep indexing system and soon you can see our
crawler, but we need improve our platform, architecture and other. On our
platform now >150.000 resources, that handpicked and added by users.

I think when you are designer and add 1000 best resources for design - it can
be better search system for this topic.

On Bubblehunt you can provide your opinion for ANY topic. It can be more
transparent, flexible, democratic search system, where people select best
resources for search.

And where every opinion is important and can be different.

If you have questions, feedback or any ideas you can write here or drop me
lines on vlad@bubblehunt.com

~~~
edward_rolf
Very nice work. A couple of questions.

If I create a search bubble with my take on "everything tennis", will the
contents of that bubble be available in your global web search when someone
searches for tennis related concepts?

Can bubbles be composed of content not on the web?

I think if you made your site look less like a social platform and more like a
cloud tool, businesses might become more interested.

Edited: thought I saw a bug but I was wrong so removed the bug report

Edit2: maybe you have a bug after all? Compare these results: [0][1].

[0]
[https://bubblehunt.com/@web?q=president%20donald%20trumq%20i...](https://bubblehunt.com/@web?q=president%20donald%20trumq%20islam%20arab)

[1]
[https://bubblehunt.com/@web?q=president%20donald%20trumq%20i...](https://bubblehunt.com/@web?q=president%20donald%20trumq%20islan%20arab)

No fuzzyness on "islam"?

~~~
vvvkkk
Hi! Thank you :) Yes, this is a bug, we must correct words with errors and we
improve it soon.

"Can bubbles be composed of content not on the web?" Yes, soon you can upload
.pdf and other files to your search system. Maybe you have other suggestions?

~~~
edward_rolf
I like your ideas.

------
mulrian
What stack are you using behind the scenes to power the search? Are you
storing each webpage and then doing full-text search or are you trying to pick
out keywords from the resources and then match that way?

